# plus d'espace pour sauvegarder l'ipad



## kriss75 (23 Novembre 2010)

Je voulais passer en 4.2 ce soir mais voilà je n'ai plus de place sur mon macbook! il est ancien, certes, et un disque dur comme Apple sait les faire, c'est à dire minuscule en capacité : juste 60 go. Il doit rester 5-6 Go. Alors comme itunes veut sauvegarder tout l'ipad ainsi que les applis avant la MAJ, c'est l'impasse (j'ai un ipad 60 Go). J'ai bien essayé de couper la fonction "sauvegarde de l'ipad" en cours de route mais ça arrête l'install de la 4.2...

Y-a-t-il une autre solution alternative pour vider mon ipad quelque part (sur un pc par exemple : applis, docs, etc. pour les remettre plus tard?). ou alors dévier les sauvegardes itunes sur un disque dur externe?

Chui vraiment coincé.

C'est je dois racheter un mac book à cause de ça, autant revendre l'ipad... 

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est un MacBook blanc, changer le disque dur est très facile, i faut juste les bons tournevis; et ça coute beaucoup moins cher que changer de machine 

Ton ordi te remerciera car là avec 5 - 6 Go de libre tu es très limité par rapport aux 10% d'espace libre conseillés.

Sauvegarde iTunes et / ou iPhoto sur un disque externe : oui of course; il te suffit de copier le dossier Musique et / ou images sur un disque externe et de relancer iTunes et / ou iPhoto en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée.

(Pour la musique, une alternative ici indiquée par Apple)


----------



## kriss75 (23 Novembre 2010)

merci beaucoup pour l'astuce : en réalité je voulais dire sauvegarder ipad/appli/etc. sur un disque dur externe via itunes.

Si quelqu'un a une idée.

Merci.


----------



## twinworld (23 Novembre 2010)

vous pouvez essayer déjà de déplacer la bibliothèque iTunes sur le disque dur externe. Je ne suis pas sûr que cela fonctionnera. 

Cela dit, si vous avez un disque dur externe, je trouverais plus simple d'y sauvegarder des fichiers (même temporairement) plutôt que d'essayer d'y sauvegarger l'iPad. 

Et à terme, je souscris à ce qu'a répondu Sly54, il faudra penser à changer le disque dur interne.


----------



## filaton (24 Novembre 2010)

Clonage (complet, avec le système et tout le contenu) du disque dur interne sur le disque externe. Après, démarrage du mac sur le disque externe et miracle, des Go et des Go d'espace libre


----------

